# Help removing silver contacts from copper



## matts800 (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a lot (50+ lbs) of old electrical contacts. In an attempt to melt off the silver contact tips for refining I purchased this torch: http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-three-burners-91899.html

The smaller ones melted off without too much trouble, but the larger ones never get hot enough. Here's a photo showing what I am working with: http://i.imgur.com/7MVBbfW.jpg

Is there a cost effective way I can remove these contact tips without buying expensive welding gas?


----------



## 72chevel (Jun 6, 2014)

I have been processing that type of contact and have had good luck just cutting into it with a side cutter and twisting and it pops right off.


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 6, 2014)

I usually use acetylene. A B-tank will get hotter than then the propane. I usually get them all off with this. If this doesn't work in rare occasions I use it with an oxygen tank.


----------



## Lou (Jun 6, 2014)

Just be careful on the cadmium and do it in a draft at the very least!


----------

